# Adventure Film Project



## Black Decameron (Jan 11, 2018)

Greetings,

I am currently a Music Theory/Composition student at the University of Minnesota––Duluth. And this semester we are working on composing music for films. Ideally, I would like to find an outdoor adventure, advocacy, or nature-based film to work with over the next few months. However, other topics are welcome too! While there is no length requirement for this project, I would ask that all potential submissions be no longer than 4 minutes in length. Also, I should mention, so there is no confusion, there will NOT be any monetary compensation for this project. This is just an opportunity to work on a project together. However, I will provide you with recording(s) of all music composed for the film upon completion. I will likely score it in a few different ways: perhaps for a solo instrument, natural sounds, full orchestra, voice, etc. 

Deadline for submissions: February 15, 2018. 

Contact me by private message, if you are interested in collaborating on this or future projects. 

Cheers,

- BD


----------

